# Just Installed New QAD HDX Ultra Rest Pro on My Monster



## wut4dude (Nov 21, 2010)

Over the past month or so I've read a few drop-away rest reviews...Spott Hogg, Ripcord, QAD, G5, Limbdriver and a few more that I can't remember. I was planning to upgrade my QAD Hunter fall-away, which I have had no issues with...just wanted to upgrade the Monster. I listened and read of installation issues...not with just one manufacturer, but it seems as though all of the top makes had as many pros as cons. Now, I'm no "bowtech"...no pun intended, and it helped that I had an existing QAD on my bow, but after going through the usual measurements and following some advice from here and there, I had my new QAD HDX operating at maximum potential...couldn't even tell it was there from a soundlevel standpoint...I love it!...and I didn't have to experience any fletching loss. I'm not saying their instructional video is fool-proof, but it got me in the neighborhood. I know the other makes also have great rests, but my familiarity with QAD quickened my "tweaking time". Yup, this is a great rest!






























:shade:


----------



## ricker_c (Feb 18, 2011)

*QAD clearance*

Thanks for this post. I just ordered a QAD HDX for my new Rampage XT. I was wondering what fletchings you use ? I am trying to see if blazer vanes, being wider, have clearance issues as compared to duravanes.


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

ricker_c said:


> Thanks for this post. I just ordered a QAD HDX for my new Rampage XT. I was wondering what fletchings you use ? I am trying to see if blazer vanes, being wider, have clearance issues as compared to duravanes.


I've been using the QAD Ultra Pro HD for a couple of years now and I've had to put my cockvane out instead of up in order to not have issues with the straight capture arm on QAD's original design........this NEW design with the arched capture arm looks to have fixed that issue.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

That loooks good. Now just either hit that camo timing cord with a black Sharpie, or, swap it out for a red colored one and youll be stylin'!!


----------



## wut4dude (Nov 21, 2010)

...not a bad idea...does qad offer different color timing cords?...wonder if bcy string dloop material would be about the same?...and yes, I have no issues with my blazers and clearance...thanks


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

wut4dude said:


> ...not a bad idea...does qad offer different color timing cords?...wonder if bcy string dloop material would be about the same?...and yes, I have no issues with my blazers and clearance...thanks


Yes, the BCY d loop material works!


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

09Dreamseason said:


> Yes, the BCY d loop material works!


x 2


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

*yep*



BowKil said:


> That loooks good. Now just either hit that camo timing cord with a black Sharpie, or, swap it out for a red colored one and youll be stylin'!!



yep thats what i did


----------



## wut4dude (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks 09Dreamseason for the info!


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

09Dreamseason said:


> I've been using the QAD Ultra Pro HD for a couple of years now and I've had to put my cockvane out instead of up in order to not have issues with the straight capture arm on QAD's original design........this NEW design with the arched capture arm looks to have fixed that issue.


Is the straight capture arm removable?


----------



## Tman (Jan 12, 2003)

Sideways said:


> Is the straight capture arm removable?


-x2


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

Sideways said:


> Is the straight capture arm removable?


It seems to be pressed into place and I haven't tried to get it out for fear of breaking it.........I guess I could try and knock it out with a pin remover and if nothing else see if I can make a curved one.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice job on the timing cord. It looks much better!. Where did you get the red ring for your SH pin guard??


----------



## ethanandrews2 (Oct 17, 2012)

i just put a new lost camo hdx on my new lost camo helim,its ubelievably nice.


----------

